# $20 Thrunite T10 II



## dmattaponi (Feb 23, 2019)

“Updated” Thrunite T10 (II)...I’ve been playing with it for a few days now. Can’t say anything about its longevity, durability, etc., but at a glance, I like it. Nice fit and finish. Works well out of the box. I like the neutral white option, the pocket clip location (versus the Archer series), and the variety of lumen outputs/runtimes. Same mode of operation as other Thrunite lights...press and hold from off for moonlight. Click on and hold switch to cycle between low and medium. Double click for high. Double click a second time for strobe. If you like Thrunite lights (as I do), it Seems worth a try for a little, single AA, economical pocket light. Also the current models are shipping with XP-G2 led which has a.decent hot spot combined with nice spill. I think this light makes a great single cell AA pocket EDC. Also works with 14500, though if that’s your preference.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks for your impressions. I’ve never tried a Thrunite light.


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 24, 2019)

LightObsession said:


> Thanks for your impressions. I’ve never tried a Thrunite light.



My pleasure.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 24, 2019)

I really like my T20 twist y.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 24, 2019)

Glitch 
Double post


----------



## Infinite01 (Mar 5, 2019)

I own SureFire, Manker, 4Sevens, Nitecore, and Eagletac but for some reason, have yet to dabble into Thrunite. Thank you for the review, can I trouble you with output shots?


----------



## cfishy (Mar 17, 2019)

Interesting, most AA flashlights seems to be endangered species these days. Thanks,


----------



## Chuck416 (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks useful. Thanks.


----------



## FLfrk (May 20, 2019)

I have the V1 and V2 of this light. Probably going to buy this version just to compare. Don’t think I’ll be into the side switch, but I am a longtime fan of the T10. The first version I purchased around 2014 is still in my pocket and has seen use five+ days a week almost that entire time. For $20, it’s hard to go wrong :twothumbs


----------



## RichardWad (May 28, 2019)

Side button only? Or rear clicky

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLfrk (May 28, 2019)

RichardWad said:


> Side button only? Or rear clicky
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



Side button only. The tailcap is now flat with a magnet. You can see a pic of it on Amazons sales page


----------



## flatline (May 28, 2019)

cfishy said:


> Interesting, most AA flashlights seems to be endangered species these days. Thanks,



This concerns me. It seems to me that 1xAA should be the most popular configuration, but that's clearly not the case.

--flatline


----------



## LeanBurn (May 28, 2019)

I guess it depends where you look. All of my lights are either AA or AAA, I won't buy any light that isn't. (except my 2D mag)

My oldest son used the previous T10 V2 on a years service in a 3rd world country (Guyana) whilst on a religious mission...without even a hiccup. Upon his return, he passed it on to my youngest son and now he likes it quite a bit, using it nightly with the cone diffuser that it came with.

...I also like Thrunite.


----------



## rwasham (Dec 23, 2019)

I really like this light, but I hated that they took the tail cap clicky off. I also really liked the stainless steel of the v1 and the v2 bezels and wish they hadn’t don’t away from that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmattaponi (Feb 7, 2020)

I haven’t been on the forums for a while and had forgotten I had posted this. Update...I’m still using the Thrunite T10II as my edc light. It’s been great. No problems at all. I like it better than any of my previous edc lights which include a variety of Fenix, Surefire, Lumintop and other Thrunite models.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

